# Bevor Ihr postet! ... rules for video threads



## CBAB (2 Mai 2007)

Beachtet unsere *Hoster-Blacklist* die gilt auch für Vorschaubilder

Bitte jedes Vid mit Vorschau-PIC und angaben über die Länge, Größe, Qualität

Oder erstellt die Vorschau-pics wie hier *http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...ideovorschau-erstellen-mit-imagegraberii.html* beschrieben und alle erforderlichen angaben sind enthalten


*Folgende Videos sind hier nicht erlaubt:* 

offizielle Musikvideos
komplette Aufzeichnungen (Film/Serie/Sendungen) - *sondern nur Ausschnitte* mit höchstens 10 min länge(Clips)
Videos mit pornografischen, anstößigen oder rechtswidrigen Inhalten
Werbevideo von einem Hotel, in welchem Sandra Ahrabian Nackt zu sehen ist.


-----​
Please post each Videos with preview PIC and disclosures about the length, size, quality .


*The following Videos are not allowed:*


Official musicvideos
No complete records (Movies/Series/Shows) - *Only excerpts* *are allowed (Clips not longer as 10 minutes)*
Videos with pornographic, illegal or offensive content.
Promotional of a hotel where Sandra Ahrabian be seen naked


----------

